# Smokey green water?



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey guys n gals i have been using my 10 Gal tank for breeding purposes and now i have the little fishies swimming about... i have 1 plant with some gravel and a filter on the side but lately the water has been turning more n more Green... just wondering is this from the plant? i think i remember learning something like this in gr9 science... Could someone please gimme a solution to clear it up?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe try some water clarifier.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hey guys n gals i have been using my 10 Gal tank for breeding purposes and now i have the little fishies swimming about... i have 1 plant with some gravel and a filter on the side but lately the water has been turning more n more Green... just wondering is this from the plant? i think i remember learning something like this in gr9 science... Could someone please gimme a solution to clear it up?


 I wanna see some pics, more so to use in profiles, the condition you describe is algea 
check out this article


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was going to say alage also, is the tank near a window?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

my webcam takes horrible pics but gimme a sec and ill get some, hope they turn out...

algea eh, hmm strange i thought algea just grew at the side of the tank


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ok they arent the greatest but you get the just of it


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

here is side angle


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Here's one of my Piranha tank just to show the difference of coloration between the 2


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Innes, thanks for that article.

Scooby, since green algae performs photosynthesis and is therefore dependant on light, I would guess keeping the light off and reducing the amount of sunlight entering the tank would substantially reduce the amount of algae in the water.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

invest in a UV sterolizer.... You can swap it around on your tanks and you dont have to worry about lossing lighting that you may been for breeding.. and it will kill all parasites water born.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> invest in a UV sterolizer.... You can swap it around on your tanks and you dont have to worry about lossing lighting that you may been for breeding.. and it will kill all parasites water born.


 i wouln't buy a uv sterlizer for such a small tank, it just isn't worth the cost. try turning the lights off intell it clears on its own


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he doesnt have other tanks?

UVs can be used on all your tanks.. and its just a AWSOME tool to have around.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright i turned the lights off and will see if at anypoint during the day the sun that comes through my 1 window hits the tank at all, doesn't look like it so far though...
thanks for the info n quick reply's


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Turn the lights off and do 50% daily water changes until it clears. I cleared a 72 gallon with this problem after about two weeks of this, your tank is smaller so it will probably take less time.

-PK


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I used to have this same broblem when my tank was next to my window. even with the shade closed it had greenish water. I cleared it up by moving the tank.


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

you can try this krystal clear water clarifier its a green lique it will clear it up wiht in few hours.


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

I had the same problem last week. Too much light in the room, or your tank lights are on to long. Once you've fixed that problem, go tomorrow and get GREEN WATER CLARIFIER it's a LAGUNA product. I believe its more for ponds but its done wonders for me. I followed the directions, unfortunately I had to repeat it like 3 times (I have a 188g tank). But now my tank is back to normal and fishes are great, I can see them now. All you'll need is a box, and in canada its around ten bucks.

Once you've fixed the problem don't keep your tank lights on for more than 12 hours. Especially if you have light that have a very hot color temperature. There are lights on the market that are 10K. That's hot, and I think that's what my problem was, I was keeping my lights on for like 15 hours.


----------

